# Feeling food moving through intestines....



## JJ_777

Hey everyone, just wondering if anyone else can sometimes 'feel' food passing through a certain section of their intestines? Every now and then I will feel a lump move through my lower right side... It's a very strange sensation almost like actually passing a stool, that same squeezing sensation... Then it gone, it is generally in the same or similar spot that I get a 'burning' sensation from time to time... Crohns is weird....

JJ


----------



## CrohnsChicago

Yes I feel it in a few ways:

If I'm flaring sometimes I feel it because the pain travels down the site of inflammation. So if a while after eating I get a sharp pain/burning sensation in my lower right quadrant I can say "oh, there goes the food passing through my terminal ileum" then not too long after I feel the pain in the ascending colon, then descending colon and at that point I know I need to get myself ready to go to the bathroom lol.

If I'm not flaring, I may feel a contraction or bubbling sensation that tells me where the food is but nothing more


----------



## Happy camper

This happens to me usually.      It is most prevalent when I am having normal BM.    I always assume it is due to inflammation of bowel to narrow for normal bowel.    I also have a stricture and this I feel.       Pain meds and antidepressants are constipating/slow bowels.  My 1st GI had me take 2teaspoons milk of magnesia (not a laxative dose) to draw h2o  into intestines.   My current GI prefers DSS.    Goodluck.


----------



## UnXmas

I would have thought it was wind rather than food. I feel something bubbly moving along my intestines, but it seems to move too quickly to be food. My knowledge of the digestive system isn't great though, so it could be something else entirely.


----------



## Agent X20

Basically... yes! My right lower side too.. where my ascending colon is scarred from previous flares and internal fistulas, I think.


----------



## JJ_777

Thanks everyone for your responses! It seems that it's a crohns, and possibly a stricture thing. Considering that my crohns is most active in my ileum it is likely that it Is just moving over some inflamed intestine... But going to get it checked out when I see my GI next month! Thank you all again and I wish you all remission!! Xxx

JJ


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I definitely feel the squeeze as it goes through my stricture and the bubbles of gas passing through and swooshing around the intestines as well.


----------



## Trish22

Yep I av the same,mine is a definately a stricture in my Termnal Ileium,which I am awaiting a surgical date for,they are going to chop the narrowing out,this will be my fourth crohns op.i get that a lotof the time after each meal.


----------



## DD2020

Though after surgery I am mostly free of burning sensation, I sometimes hear sounds in my abdomen specially after meals which continue for half an hour, I sometimes wonder whether it is due to narrowing of the intestine.


----------



## CheerBear12

I feel it all the time with my ileostomy


----------



## Daunting

You are so not alone with this. 

I too can feel it, flaring or not flaring.

Sometimes I wonder if it is our intestines that are either to hypersensitive or it is our Brain that sends out transmural nerve responses at a higher sensitivity rate due to the damage that was once or is there. 
It is something that I have thought about.


----------



## 2thFairy

For me, it is normal.  My disease was in my colon.  Colon's gone, but I still feel and hear everything moving around.  I have partially obstructed areas from external adhesions and those areas will occasionally cause discomfort, but as for noise... it's noise.  meh. 

Like CheerBear said, we feel things moving out of our stomas.  With a loop ileostomy like mine, it is really weird (and very cool!!) to feel food only traveling through one part of my intestine and the other side staying quiet.  When the other side does get active, although only on rare occasions, it gets my attention.


----------



## superzeeman

I can feel stuff go through as well and I imagine that they are they reconnected me at is the culprit. It kind of burns and then I need to go.


----------

